# Zelle einer Tabelle auslesen



## HSG-Mario (28. Jan 2006)

Guten Tag,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte ein script für ein browsergame schreiben, es soll der Wert, der in der zelle mit der ID= tr ist ausgelesen werden, nur diese befindet sich nicht auf der selben seite, sondern ineinem anderem HTML dokument.


Also das ist der Code der sich auf der HTML seite befindet, dieser liest den Wert aus und zählt dann die zeit runter:

<div id="tr"></div>               <---das ist die Zelle die ausgelesen wird
  <script type="text/javascript">
       v=new Date();
       var bx=document.getElementById('tr');         <---und zwar hier
       function t(){n=new Date();
       s=2865-Math.round((n.getTime()-v.getTime())/1000.);m=0;h=0;if(s<0)
       {bx.innerHTML="Fertig";
       }       else{if(s>59){m=Math.floor(s/60);s=s-m*60}if(m>59){h=Math.floor(m/60);m=m-h*60}if(s<10){s="0"+s}if(m<10){m="0"+m}bx.innerHTML=h+":"+m+":"+s}
	window.setTimeout("t();",200);}
	window.onload=t;
   </script> 

Nur soll die Variable bx  nichtmehr den wert der zelle mit der ID=tr haben sondern den wert der zelle tr die sich auf einer anderen seite befindet, wie könnte ich dieses Problem bewältigen?!?!?

Ich wäre über jede Hilfestellung erfreut 

MFG
Mario Hewera


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jan 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## bygones (28. Jan 2006)

meines wissens geht das nicht per javascript... js kann nicht auf ander seite beliebige tags bzw elemente auslesen...

da wäre es logischer entweder die variablen in der session, in einem file oder in einer datenbank zu speichern und mit php z.b. zu arbeiten.

aber ohne gewähr


----------

